# Laptop startet nur mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm



## luca96 (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem und benötige dringend hilfe.
Ich habe mir einen Lenovo Think-Pad B50-70 gekauft und dazu eine 250GB SSD und 8GB RAM was ich noch extra einbauen wollte und auch gemacht habe.
Anschließend wollte ich auf dem Laptop Windows 8.1 erneut (eben dieses mal auf der SSD) installieren.
Nun startet der Laptop nur mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm und ein wenig surren, nach ca einer Minute schaltet sich dieser dann ab und startet dann kurz danach wieder mit schwarzem Bildschirm usw, diese Prozedur wiederholt sich ständig. 

Ich hab den Laptop bevor ich ihn umgebaut habe normal gestartet und mich bei Windows registriert und war auch normal im Startmenü, hat alles geklappt.

Weiß jemand vielleicht was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte oder was ich beheben muss?

Danke im Vorraus, Luca


----------



## flotus1 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!*

Zunächst mal: Durchatmen. Ram und SSD sind sogenannte CRUs, also Teile die vom Kunden gewechselt werden dürfen.
Wenn du dich nicht maximal ungeschickt angestellt hast sollte das deine Garantie nicht gefährden.
Ein paar mehr Informationen wären hilfreich:

1. Ist der Laptop nach deiner Windows-Installation jemals normal gestartet oder kam das schon beim ersten Neustart?
2. Kommst du noch ins Bios rein?
3. Hast du versucht den neuen Ram wieder auszubauen um zu sehen ob es dann läuft?
4. Hast du die alte Festplatte mit der noch vorhandenen Windows-Installation eingebaut um zu prüfen ob der Laptop damit startet?


----------



## luca96 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!*

1. Ich hab ihn vor dem Umbau gestartet und das Windows Konfiguriert und dann normal im Desktop gewesen und am Ende noch den Windows Code ausgelesen damit ich ihn auf der SSD wieder anwenden kann.
2. Nein, Laptop startet aber  nur schwarzer Bildschirm und wenig später aus und danach wieder an und so weiter wie ich gesagt habe.
3. Nein habe ich noch nicht aber das wär auch meine erste Idee gewesen.
4. Nein habe ich auch noch nicht aber das wär dann mein nächster Versuch gewesen.
Soll ich deiner Meinung nach die 3 und 4 einmal ausprobieren?


----------



## flotus1 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!*

Ja, das wäre dann ein guter Anfang.

Nur damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden


> 1. Ich hab ihn VOR dem Umbau gestartet und das Windows Konfiguriert und dann normal im Desktop gewesen und am Ende noch den Windows Code ausgelesen damit ich ihn auf der SSD wieder anwenden kann.


Hast du jetzt Windows auf der SSD installiert oder nicht?


----------



## luca96 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!*

also hab jetzt den ursprünglichen RAM eingebaut und jetzt booted die CD und installiert windows, weißst du wie ich den RAM dann später richtig wechseln kann damit alles funktioniert?
ist 2x4 GB 1600MHz SO-DIMM statt 1x4 GB 1600MHz SO-DIMM, also müsste eigentlich normal funktionieren :/


----------



## luca96 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hilfe!!*

Nein das Windows war auf der HDD vorinstalliert, dort habe ich es normal gestartet und konfiguriert, jetzt installiere ich es gerade auf der SSD neu


----------



## luca96 (6. Juli 2015)

So, Windows ist installiert und läuft, jedoch wird der neue Arbeitsspeicher nicht erkannt, wenn ich beide neuen Riegel rein stecke passiert das selbe wie am Anfang, wenn ich den alten plus einen neuen rein stecke werden trotzdem nur 4GB erkannt, ausserdem kann ich keine Wlan-Verbindung aufbauen, denke aber das liegt am veralteten Treiber da die Windows CD mit der ich es neu installiert hab schon etwas älter ist


----------



## flotus1 (6. Juli 2015)

Hast du zwei identische DIMMs?
Falls ja die übliche Prozedur: jeden Ram einzeln testen, derjenige der nicht geht wandert zurück zum Händler.

Sollte jeder Riegel einzeln funktionieren könntest du mal schauen ob es ein aktuelleres Bios gibt und das gegebenenfalls flashen.

Auch wenn du 2 unterschiedliche Riegel hast kann ein Bios-Update mit etwas Glück Abhilfe schaffen. Andernfalls musst du doch schauen wie du an 2 möglichst identische DIMMs heran kommst.
Im Schlimmsten Fall den ab Werk verbauten Riegel verkaufen und ein 8GB Kit holen.

Edit: ich seh gerade du hast wohl schon ein neues Kit mit 2 identischen Riegeln. Dann auf jeden Fall ein Bios-Update machen (bitte nicht in Windows, das geht zu oft schief)
Wenn das immer noch nichts hilft, es gibt Listen mit Ram der sicher kompatibel ist. Auf der Crucial-Seite kann man sich beispielsweise für deinen Laptop kompatiblen Ram aussuchen lassen.
Computer memory and SSD upgrades for Lenovo Lenovo B Series Lenovo B50-70 from Crucial


----------



## luca96 (7. Juli 2015)

Corsair Vengeance SO-DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CMSX8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
den RAM hab ich mir dazu gekauft, der steht zwar nicht auf der Liste aber müsste doch genauso gehen, da er so ziemlich die selben Werte hat wie der ursprüngliche RAM.
Kannst du mir kurz erklären wie ich das Bios update mache bzw einen Link oder ähnliches schicken wo so etwas steht?


----------



## flotus1 (7. Juli 2015)

Das sind ja schicke Teile.
Bevor du das Bios-Update machst kannst du nochmal kurz schauen ob in deinem jetzigen Bios irgendwelche "verdächtigen" Ram-Einstellungen gesetzt sind.
Keine Ahnung wie das Bios bei diesem Laptop aussieht oder ob es überhaupt Einstellmöglichkeiten für den Ram gibt. Wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Deshalb weiter zu Punkt 2

Was das Update angeht habe ich mich wohl getäscht und du musst den Windows-Weg nehmen.
Dann aber bitte streng nach Vorschrift (Readme) BIOS Update Utility - Lenovo B40-70, B50-70, E40-70, E50-70 Laptops - Lenovo Support (DE)


----------



## luca96 (7. Juli 2015)

also soll ich jetzt erst das bios-update durchführen und anschließend nachdem das update vollendet ist einfach nochmal mit dem anderen RAM probieren und dann müsste  laut deiner meinung alles Klappen?
falls ja danke für die hilfe!


----------



## luca96 (7. Juli 2015)

Hab das Bios-update durchgeführt, leider immernoch das selbe Problem :/
Denkst du es könnte sein dass eventuell der RAM falsch für den Laptop ist? Denselben RAM gibt es auch als Low Voltage vlt würde der funktionieren.
Oder sollte ich lieber den Corsair-RAM zurückschicken und schauen ob ich den gleichen nochmal finde/einen von deiner Liste kaufen?


----------



## flotus1 (7. Juli 2015)

Ach so du hast normalen Speicher mit 1.5V gekauft?
Ein Blick ind HMM auf Seite 28 oder oder eine kurze google-Recherche zum Thema G50-70 und RAM hätte dir den ganzen Ärger erspart.
Das Teil mag nur DDR3L.
Dann sollte die entsprechende Low-Voltage Variante deines Speichers auch laufen.


----------



## luca96 (7. Juli 2015)

ok dann werd ich den RAM wohl umtauschen müssen. Tdm danke für deine Hilfe!!


----------

